# Gigs less than $20



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

I went to boaters world today for there sale and along with alot of other stuff got a stainless steal flounder gig. I have a good boat for gigging and a couple of 1,000,000 candle power hand held lights. Can some of you give me some suggestions on how to go about putting this gig to use. I live in Navarre and my plan is to hit the docks at night arround the Woodlawn ramp. Is that a good idea? Should I mount my trolling motor to the front or the rear of the boat? If the trolling motor is in the front will it scare the fish before I have a chance to gig it? Any tips will help, Thank you.


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

I not familiar with the Woodlawn area myself, so no advice on that. Using the handheld lights off of a boat is going to be tough IMO. I have shined my one million candle power "Q" beam in the water many times and the glare was to bad to see. You will get many opinions on trolling motors, I have used trolling motors on all my rigs and have had very few spoked off by it. I have ran over several with my trolling motor prop just inches from them, backed up and giged them.

I have killed plenty around docks, grass beds, sandy bottoms, muddy bottoms, deep water, shallow water, sand bars etc. If there feeding they will be just about anywhere, it may take some time to spot them though. The longer they bed in one spot the harder they become to spot.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

If what you found at Boaters World is a Strike King gig head, start by throwing it away and getting something that will hold a flounder. Strike King gig heads suck!!


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

You should start by pickking me up -- I live at that ramp -- and we'll take it from there.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

from my experiance...mount your TM just like in those pics i sent you a wile back...that will be your best bet to keep the boat under control. whatever side you mount it on put that side of the boat away from the beach so that it will be in a little more water and allow you to put more of the boat in shallow water for the nights that they are up close to the beach. and i have never spooked a fish off with the TM...just like gnwdad i have passed the prop inches from them...turned around and stabbed him!


----------

